# متطلبات نظام صناديق الحريق... كتاب باللغة العربية .. ماتريده هنا :)



## م. رياض النجار (20 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا هو الكتاب الخامس عشر من سلسلة أعمال مكافحة الحريق التي عزمت على تدوينها

متطلبات نظام صناديق الحريق

نص هذا الكتاب يعتمد على NFPA 14 إصدار 2013 .. إلا بعض النقاط القليلة

أرجو به وجه الله تعالى ..

وأرجو ممن يقرؤوه الدعاء ...

وأنا لا أجيز لأحد أخذ المعلومات من الكتاب للتربح والكسب


الكتب السابقة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t450363.html​


----------



## Nile Man (21 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Nile Man (21 أكتوبر 2014)

مجهود عظيم يعجز لساني عن الشكر


----------



## شريف برادعية (21 أكتوبر 2014)

_بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الرائع وعلى هذه السلسلة العظيمة التي نتابعها باستمرار

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك_


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله بكم وجزاكم كل الخير


----------



## noreldin2000 (24 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ولكن هل الجدول المرفق لاقطار المواسير خاص بنظام صناديق حريق فقط ام لكامل النظام (صناديق + لرشاشاشات )


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (4 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (9 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## eng.adelabdelhafiz (2 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

